# Garmin Edge 1000 or the Garmin Oregon 600



## machoman

I need a gps for my road riding. I can't decide - Edge 1000 or the Oregon 600. The thing about the Edge 1000 that i don't like is the in-built lithium battery - it'll eventually die. But it's also the lightest GPS option at 115gm. 

There is a personal preference - due to the ability to use AA batteries- towards the Oregon 600. It will weigh about 180gms with lightweight lithium energizer batteries. Do u think i will feel the 65gms difference and regret not getting the Edge 1000 - i'm trying to be a weight weenie!

I'll never need the hard core cycling stuff in the Edge 1000 like power etc. It'll be just Ant+ and GPS navigation - these are my 2 priority.


----------



## NJBiker72

Well I think that depends on what you want. 

If you want something good for touring and just finding your way, the Oregon should be fine. I think they make something like this especially for bikes. 

No, you will not notice 65g. 

But the Edge series is more than power. I do not use power. But heart rate, cadence, speed, etc. Are nice to know. Also tracking your rides is a good way to evaluate how you have been doing.


----------



## Jwiffle

Go with the edge. The battery will last for many many cycles. You'll likely move on to a new computer before the battery gives out. And if you actually did keep it long enough to wear out the battery, you can send it in to have a new one installed. And probably cheaper than the many hundreds of lithium AAs you would go through on the Oregon.


----------



## 9W9W

carry 65g less water a dollar bill in your jersey pocket and get Edge?

Why not the 810? It's hell of a lot lighter and has everything you'd want...


----------



## machoman

9W9W said:


> carry 65g less water a dollar bill in your jersey pocket and get Edge?
> 
> Why not the 810? It's hell of a lot lighter and has everything you'd want...


It's either the 1000 or the Oregon 600. I want the best & clearest screens - the 1000 reportedly has the best Edge screen so far. 

I'm very close to pulling the trigger on the Oregon 600 - i really like the idea of these user replaceable batteries. I do also have the GPSMAP 62s (170gms without batteries) - it's a great unit but much heavier at 222gms when i use Eneloop batteries - these Eneloops are very heavy - at 26g each. 

Any more suggestions/persuasions?


----------



## NJBiker72

Honestly, it sounds like you have already made up your mind and want people here to confirm it. Not very likely since you are on a road biking forum and are looking for support to buy a non cycling product. It may work fine but most here will have little experience with it. 
If you want other suggestions, maybe the Edge Touring Plus. Have not used it since it does not have the training features most here want but I have heard good things. 

As bad of a product as Garmin seems to make they definitely seem to be the best brand.


----------



## greybicycle

well, I cannot agree more…
I had the Edge 800, than the 810 and finally the 1000.
it is comparable to iPhone: once you see the 6, you don't even look at the 5…
all in all, the 1000 has the best screen size and the bluethooth option really works. plus it has been reliable since day one (May 15 th). it also looks really modern, the 800's serie is history, just like the 700's were a few years ago already.


----------



## obed

none of the cycling things the edge provides are important to you but a few grams of weight is? kind of a contradiction to me, but get what you have your heart set on...
you are the only one who has to be happy with it.


----------



## 9W9W

most on here, myself included, didn't even know such a model as the Oregon even existed. It sounds like it's an all purpose GPS for hiking and such. The mount does look different than the twist in for cycling. I'd check to see how it does on a handlebar going over a pothole or rough surfaces, searching for those AA batteries on the side of the road is going to be bummer.


----------



## machoman

OK....got the Oregon 600 now. It's a touch heavy with the Eneloop batteries - altogether at 206gms. Maybe a small regret is forming......maybe i should have sprung for the Edge 1000 instead - it would have been a true cycling computer, much lighter - although i don't yet use segments or the virtual partner stuff....I can see how it can be fun and useful. I still hate the idea of the inbuilt lithiums though.


----------

